# I was also at Good Will



## jannyjo

This is what I got at $4.99
It works perfectly and is sooo quiet.


----------



## Grapejelli

Oh man, I wish we had a Goodwill store near me!


----------



## albie

FANTASTIC!!!!you hit the jackpot.for $4.99,even if you didn't know how to sew.


----------



## LEE1313

WHAT a buy.
Great that you found it.
Happy sewing to you !!!!


----------



## martina

You certainly were lucky.


----------



## Caroline Currer

How great! I went to a garage sale and bought a Braun food processor for $4 so I can understand how good it feels to get such a bargain.


----------



## Gaildh

Sweet you have to love those special moments at Goodwill, consignment, tag and estate sales!


----------



## Swedenme

Grapejelli said:


> Oh man, I wish we had a Goodwill store near me!


That's what I was thinking . Yesterday some lucky KPer got a set of needles and now a sewing machine . Here they would have cost a lot lot more . I have even seen some items in charity shops selling for more than they originally cost brand new :?:
Enjoy your sewing machine hope you make lots of lovely items with it


----------



## luvrcats

Boy, what is the saying...."you made out like a bandit"--great shopping. Our Goodwill stores in Asheville seem to be "high" priced for the most part--but they do use it to help people :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Wow! Good for you.


----------



## LEE1313

I find no rhyme or reason to the pricing system at Goodwill.

A child's T-shirt is $2.99 and a man's T-shirt in $1.99.
I bought a lovely sturdy bar stool for $1.99.

I do get decent prices on yarn, but I am careful to what I select.
But the prices are across the spectrum with everything else.

Just have to be a watchful shopper.


----------



## BarbaraBL

Wonderful find! Your lucky day. Enjoy.


----------



## Happycamper

Jackpot! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc

Great find!


----------



## janielha

Excellent find!


----------



## jojo111

That's fantastic!


----------



## Suo

It was your lucky day! Now go stitch up a storm!


----------



## Neeterbug

Great buy! After going to Goodwill a couple times I decided not to return. Our Goodwill has much higher prices on items...almost as much as Walmart.


----------



## Denim

What a little masterpiece. Congratulations.


----------



## Brendij

Very nice find!!
Wow!


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! What a great find! Our Goodwill is too overpriced. I am finding used skeins of yarn priced higher than a brand new ones at the craft store. But then at another Goodwill, I found a big bag full of yarn for $5. Go figure....


----------



## jannyjo

No their isn't any rhyme or reason to their pricing. Their was another machine their for 20 dollar and it was a beat up Singer golden touch.
This one had all the attachments with it. 
I do find tho that if you go to the ones closer to poorer neighbor hoods their cheaper then the once in the more affluent areas.
I do donate too them money wise and give them my unused stuff and I take it to the one in the needier areas.So I know its used for good and not just thrown out. I've seen the ones over in the better area throw good stuff away because its not selling, they should send it over to the different areas that need it.


----------



## vershi

Wow, what a bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## birsss

Wow, now that's a bargain.


----------



## mollyannhad

WOW--what a deal!!


----------



## Bloomers

You are one lucky lady!!


----------



## Naneast

Lucky you... :lol:


----------



## luree

How fun!


----------



## Bambagirl

I recently went out with a friend who said she really wanted to check out Charity shops with me since I was the one who always seemed able to sniff out a bargain! We got some bargains but nothing craft-related this time.

A few years ago, I did a marvellous one-day course called "Getting to know your sewing machine" it was really good and I learned a lot in one day - the idea was to take your sewing machine along with you - there were 16 in the class and everyone had a different sewing machine. So the teacher was really good! They also did another one-day course called "Getting to know your Overlocker". I didn't have an overlocker but was advised by others that it was a very useful thing to have.

The very next weekend, I saw a brand-new overlocker machine at a car boot sale not far from where I lived. The person in front of me had just pipped me to the post. It went for £5 - yes, £5. If only I'd snapped it up myself - I'd have been straight back to the Adult Education Centre and done the "Getting to know your Overlocker" one day course, LOL!!


----------



## mikebkk

Wow! Good for you.


----------



## greythounds

I also question my local Goodwill. T-shirts $3.50, jeans $5.75. Never found any yarn except acrylic worsted partial skeins for $2-3 each. But I bought two identical pristine large matching ottomans for $6 each. Go figure. They'd certainly sell a lot more with lower prices and whittle down the mountain of things in the receiving room IMHO.


----------



## bettyirene

That would have to be "the bargain of the year".


----------



## st1tch

Oh my goodness I have never seen anything like that in ours (is a goodwill shop a charity shop?). I once saw an old Singer hand cranked machine in a charity shop but they were asking £100.00 for it, which was way OTT for the condition it was in.
You really had luck on your side there.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

What a bargain, lucky you. Where I live the goodwill type shops don't take donations of electrical items any more as they have to have a safety check by an electrician before they can sell them and its not cost effective.


----------



## Moondancermel

WOW! What a brilliant find.


----------



## motormom

what a find! 

My son picked up a gorgeous 1960s era Singer Dressmaker for me at Goodwill - with cabinet!!! - for $40. It still works beautifully.


----------



## rujam

That was a good buy.


----------



## ducatirose2

We have Savers and the prices are always going up. I see sewing machines for $25.00 and up. We also have a goodwill in town and the prices are more reasonable but don't have some things that savers have, like yarn. 
$4.99 WOW, lucky you!!!


----------



## grandmaof7

wow that's great. I never find anything worth while when I visit Goodwill.


----------



## highihid

Yey, Lucky you. I love to shop Good will and the other thrift shops. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## Windbeam

Agree Wow, would love to have found that deal!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

I think that you won the grand prize!!


----------



## Betsy's World

Wow - I hope you have many more years with your Esante :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722

great deal, enjoy!


----------



## jannyjo

Bambagirl good for you I sure hope you enjoy it. I so love a good bargain.


----------



## beaz

Neeterbug said:


> Great buy! After going to Goodwill a couple times I decided not to return. Our Goodwill has much higher prices on items...almost as much as Walmart.


I totally agree - their pricing structure needs to be looked at. If they lowered their prices, maybe they would clear out some of the clutter and make room for newer merchandise. The only thing I ever found was a new sewing book for my GD that I was about to order from Amazon for close to $20 and I paid $1.50.


----------



## PatofWi

You are one lucky lady!!!!


----------



## amberdragon

sharethefun said:


> Boy, what is the saying...."you made out like a bandit"--great shopping. Our Goodwill stores in Asheville seem to be "high" priced for the most part--but they do use it to help people :thumbup:  :thumbup:


i find the same problem in the Ocala, Fl. Goodwill.
Blessings


----------



## Kindia

If anyone is interested in trying their hand at machine knitting - and lives somewhere near Brooklyn Park, MN - there's a high-end PASSAP knitting machine selling on shopgoodwill.com for pick-up only. It's at a whopping $13.00 right now. Auction ends tonight - June 24 - at 6:10PM Pacific time.


----------



## kemu

That's the buy of a lifetime. I also sew and 'never' find sewing machines at any Goodwill or Savers.... Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl H

If this is the Esante ese model, this is actually an embroidery machine too. It doesn't look like the embroidery unit was included though. Even so, that Babylock is one sweet deal. :thumbup:


----------



## mama879

Oh my good for you wish I could find deals like that. My salvation army here does not have things like that.


----------



## louisezervas

That's a steal.


----------



## elfiestouch

Makes me wonder if that is a good place to donate! I always donate all kind of stuff to them. Just recently donated a pretty good working Printer, cause I bought a better one. Just hope they don't sell it for such a cheap price, cause
the reason we all donate to Good-Will is to help the people that need help.


----------



## sockyarn

Dang!


----------



## NCNeedler

Amazing buy....possibly the buy of a lifetime! Congratulations...enjoy!


----------



## jannyjo

Yes it is an embroidery machine and no it didnt have the attachment with it but I did find one on ebay and it would be well worth the price to get it . Buit I


----------



## jannyjo

Yes it is an embroidery machine and no it didnt have the attachment with it but I did find one on ebay and it would be well worth the price to get it . Buit I


----------



## jannyjo

yes it is an embroidery machine. and no it didnt have the attachment with it but I found one on ebay and it would be worth the buy but I already have 2 emb machines . So I'll use it as a good sewing machine.
I like all push button. And my granddaughter is here for the summer so she can use it too.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

I do not have a goodwill store near me nor any thrift stores.
I envy everyone when they show their fantastic finds.
I would love this machine, and at $4.99 who wouldn't!


----------



## Dimples16

You scored big time.


----------



## randiejg

What a steal! I've never found any useful items at Goodwill. I admit I rarely go there, usually with my daughter when she's looking for items to make over for costumes.


----------



## jjcooter

SCORE!!!!


----------



## riversong200

SCORE!


----------



## TAYATT

Excellent!


----------



## judyr

OMG, I have never seen such bargains before! Today is old farts day (senior citizens), you get 30% off. I went in around 10:30 and had to stand at check-out lane for quite awhile. I got some books, but had to leave to get hair cut. And on the 1st Saturday of the month, the whole store is 50% off (went once, feared for my life, never went again). We have 3 goodwill stores and 1 salvation army store. The latter is huge, no special day sales, and they have stuff packed in there. Reasonable prices on everything. Goodwill used to sell jewelry but now they take it down to Indianapolis and sell there and they also sell it on the internet along with books. They are making a killing off of stuff that is just donated to them. The CEO of Goodwill makes a nifty salary. A footnote here, as I was standing in line to check out, I saw some crocheted granny circles. Evidently I wasn't the only one, because a lady snarfed them all up. She has good taste!


----------



## camy_o

I volunteer at a resale store that benefits a charity. The store has all kinds of donated items. I price and bag crochet thread,rug yarn and yarn and because I do comparison shopping at Walmart to check prices , I price the donated items at 1/2 or more of retail. The yarn never stays on the shelf long.


----------



## Jeanie L

WOW!! What a find...


----------



## Briegeen

Wow, you certainly got a bargain. Well done & enjoy.


----------



## 121008

Wow!! What a find!!


----------



## tweeter

very good buy


----------



## Hannelore

Great find. Most of the op shops here in Australia don't take any electrical items.


----------



## Damama

WOW, GREAT PRICE,


----------



## blumbergsrus

WOW!


----------



## sandj

You can beat this!!!!


----------



## Betsy's World

This machine was made by Babylock - one of the best machines on the market. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## kristinacavaz

judyr said:


> OMG, I have never seen such bargains before! Today is old farts day (senior citizens), you get 30% off. I went in around 10:30 and had to stand at check-out lane for quite awhile. I got some books, but had to leave to get hair cut. And on the 1st Saturday of the month, the whole store is 50% off (went once, feared for my life, never went again). We have 3 goodwill stores and 1 salvation army store. The latter is huge, no special day sales, and they have stuff packed in there. Reasonable prices on everything. Goodwill used to sell jewelry but now they take it down to Indianapolis and sell there and they also sell it on the internet along with books. They are making a killing off of stuff that is just donated to them. The CEO of Goodwill makes a nifty salary. A footnote here, as I was standing in line to check out, I saw some crocheted granny circles. Evidently I wasn't the only one, because a lady snarfed them all up. She has good taste!


What a lot of people do not know is, Goodwill is privately owned - the stores are all private enterprises so yes they ARE making a killing, imagine owning your own shop where all of your inventory is donated and doesn't cost you a cent. It IS a "FOR PROFIT" enterprise. Yep.

Talk about their 50% off days- ours has them on every other Saturday. I shall never, ever go there again on those days. I also noticed some people who looked like they went in there just to steal. I saw a scary man there who was literally rifling through all the wallets and purses for sale. He gave me the creeps he looked like a criminal. I could see him doing this for real, except for a person who's wallet he's forcing at gunpoint.

There are the hoarders, I can spot those types.

There are the "flippers": people who snatch up items for the sole purpose of re-selling them at a huge mark-up. People have told me I should sell many items I've found there but personally I would rather have that item than sell it for more money. I' made ALL my Christmas gifts last year of supplies I found at Goodwill! Yarns, needlepoints, all kinds of neat stuff!
Sure some people can supplement a low income but some people are simply fanatical in this "flipping" mentality. They don't care about the items whether they are antique, or special, or have any historical value they just think about how much profit they can make and that's all.


----------



## jannyjo

I had my granddaughter working on it yesterday. Practicing making swirls for a quilt she wants to make . It runs so quiet and smooth. I'm real happy with it.


----------



## knittingrocks

Wow what a deal!


----------



## Bambagirl

QUOTE: (from kristinacavaz)

"What a lot of people do not know is, Goodwill is privately owned - the stores are all private enterprises so yes they ARE making a killing, imagine owning your own shop where all of your inventory is donated and doesn't cost you a cent. It IS a "FOR PROFIT" enterprise. Yep."

So why is it called "Goodwill"?

I'm British, we have "Charity shops" which are like thrift stores - money raised from the sale of donated goods goes to a named charity.

We also have second hand stores which are NOT charity shops and all sales go towards the business owner's profits. They BUY in the goods they sell - granted, they may not pay much for them and sometimes they accumulate these goods when doing house clearances (say when someone dies and the family PAYS the house clearance company to - well - clear the house! They then sell anything saleable gleaned from the house clearance.).

I can't for the life of me understand why a second hand dealer would call his/her business "Goodwill" when proceeds are plain old profit and not funds raised for charity!

Please explain if you can!!


----------



## jannyjo

The money is used to pay for the help that works their. The handy capped people that cant get jobs because of their disability. Mostly mental.The mother and daughter that work at one of the places I go live off their earnings from Good Will. If they didn't have this job, they would be liven off the state.It gives them a feeling of worth.Good Will also help them pay their rent.


----------



## Bambagirl

Ah, so the staff are those who may be disadvantaged because of disability - and the money raised goes towards paying their wages. By the way, in the UK we would never say "handicapped" or use the word "mental" in this context - those words are VERY frowned-upon! Another word which many Americans insist on using is "retarded" - which has been NOT in regular use for about 50 years or more in the UK!

Mental is a word used in the context of people who have mental health issues. A psychiatric illness should be no more stigmatizing than a physical illness. People who have mental health issues or psychiatric illness are not duly classed as disabled or handicapped. Of course, that doesn't mean a person with a disability is immune to any kind of mental or physical illness.

Disability is classified into physical (e.g. unable to walk etc...), sensory (e.g. blind, deaf, partially sighted etc ...) or learning disability.

A low IQ is NOT a pre-requisite of learning disability either, though it may be a common one.

Sorry for lecture but I was working with people who have various disabilities until quite recently. I'm a bit "hot" on this!! LOL!


----------



## jannyjo

its Good Will, they do Good Will no matter what these people are call.This is no place to banter on words.


----------



## Bambagirl

Goodwill is always good of course. 

But certain words, titles and labels used as "normal" vocabulary towards or about certain minority groups, vulnerable people etc ... can cause much suffering, loss of confidence and self-esteem, and the growth of prejudice. Even when kindness and gratitude is meant it can be interpreted as being condescending, or patronizing.

This is a REAL issue. Needs to be recognised and addressed.


----------



## Gaildh

So sad this got off track you got a great deal from a decent organization - certainly better then things going into the garbagr.

I do have a rebuttal though to afore mentiond posts - the majority of us here in the US are good people who correctly use appropriate language so as not to demean people - I am afraid there are always a handful though who don't including those in politics, which is very sad.


----------



## Bambagirl

I know that the majority of US people do not use inappropriate language for minority groups - it's just a personal bugbear of mine because I've worked with vulnerable adults. And the boundaries & parameters of acceptable terms to use in the UK differs - we NEVER say "handicapped" for example, we say "disabled" - simply because people with disabilities themselves said they found such a term to be demeaning. I'm sorry if my comments got the thread off-track!

I'm the biggest fan of grabbing a bargain myself and have been extremely lucky to be in the right place at the right time when there are bargains to be seized at charity shops, car boot sales, jumble sales etc ... Neither am I afraid to haggle! At fundraisers like Summer Fayres, Christmas Bazaars etc .. I'm always far more interested in the bric-a-brac, book stalls, second hand bargains, white elephant tables etc ... than the other activities like gambling games, tombola, prize draws. I see what I want, possibly haggle, then buy! Occasionally things are sold in an auction format - I then set myself a limit when bidding.

A friend recently said she wanted to come shopping with me when I went to the bargain stores as she went in the same stores and never seemed to have the same luck I did! So we went last weekend and both returned home well pleased!


----------



## Gaildh

Good for you! I always haggle at tag/etste sales but not the Goodwill


----------



## BaraKiss

Goodwill's prices can be erratic. Sometimes things are priced higher than retail.


----------



## Bambagirl

yeah, I've seen weird pricing in Charity shops from time to time. I always challenge it. I once had a catalogue in my bag with the same item I was interested in pictured and its price, brand-new given. I didn't hesitate to show it to the staff whom immediately brought down the price.

Sometimes the pricing team in the shop selling 2nd hand, donated goods don't have a realistic idea of what to charge. I'm always happy to enlighten them, LOL!!


----------



## rose haft

JACKPOT ! ! !


----------

